# Exhaust Manifold for 389 with 094 Heads



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm putting a 389 in my 66 Lemans. I need exhaust manifolds. I plan to use the 092 GTO Heads that I have. I prefer not to deal with headers but would like to take advantage of the heads and 068 cam I plan to put in the engine. 

I've read here that the prefered exhaust manifold is the Ram lll's.

On Ebay a guy was selling his RAM lll's from a '68 because "My problem is that the left side will not fit my 1966 GTO. I doubt they will work on 1967 either. The PN# are 9777642 and 9791637". 

Is there really a problem fitting the RAM lll's to a 389 in a 66? If so does anyone have a suggestion on what I might want to use? 

Thanks!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

When you look them up at www.ramairrestoration.com they are billed 64-66 then 68-72 a-body. My gut tells me to stay with the 64-66 ones cause I think it's engine fit and not just head fit. I would call Ram Air and ask them before making a decision!! That's what I am running on my 64, and I am very happy!! Les


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

How about just regular standard manifolds ? If you need a cheap set let me know .


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

allpawl66 said:


> How about just regular standard manifolds ? If you need a cheap set let me know .


Thanks. I would be interested in a set. I can use them now to get the engine project on track and be ready to install. If I have money...I can always upgrade later if I need more performance. Where are you located? I'm in the Lansing area in Michigan.


----------

